# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Skuteczny sposób na białe zęby

## ZosiaB

Witajcie,

Niedawno wymarzyłam sobie idealnie biały uśmiech. Realizując moje postanowienie codziennie stosuję specjalną pastę, piję 2 szklanki mleka dziennie oraz regularnie po posiłku staram się myć zęby. Efekt jakiś widoczny jest jednak wciąż nie to czego oczekuję. Macie jakieś inne pomysły?

----------


## Anettek

Polecam udać się na wybielanie. Ten zabieg połączony z odpowiednią higieną da Ci zadowalające efekty.

----------


## Ben

Możesz zawsze kupić w aptece specjalne paski wybielające. Będziesz jak gwiazda filmowa :P

----------


## Anettek

To jest tylko prowizorka z tymi paskami. W każdym razie masz jeszcze jakieś specjalne preparaty do wybielania. Nie wiem jak wygląda sprawa po ich zastosowaniu ale może warto zapytać w aptece

----------


## ZosiaB

Właśnie też o tym czytałam jednak nie wiem czy to jest rozwiązanie dla mnie.

----------


## Wweronika

Też kilka miesięcy temu postanowiłam wziąć się za swoje żeby. Udałam się do Gabinetu Steczko w Krakowie gdzie wybielili mi zęby. Efekt jest doskonały. Oczywiście musisz jednak pamiętać o odpowiedniej higienie.

----------


## ZosiaB

Ile wizyt musiałaś wziąć, żeby mieć zadowalające efekty?

----------


## Wweronika

Już po pierwszej wizycie widziałam świetne efekty. Nie ma nic lepszego - nie zastanawiaj się i idź na wybielanie  :Wink:

----------


## JuliaWanda

No najlepiej wybielic w gabinecie stomatologicznym  :Wink: Ja wybielałam metodą beyond w gabinecie stomatologia cichoń w krakowie i z efektu jestem bardzo zadowolona . Jak ktoś chce sobie wybielić zęby to ten gabinet bardzo polecam

----------


## Anettek

Wybielanie jest drogie

----------


## Wweronika

Piszesz głupoty - chcesz mieć ładny uśmiech to trzeba zainwestować. Te wszystkie paski, preparaty i żele to jak zsumujesz to wyjdzie Ci na to samo co wybielanie w gabinecie

----------


## ZosiaB

Chyba tak zrobię jak napisałaś - pójdę na konsultację do dentysty i zobaczymy co mi w moim przypadku powie. Dzięki za podpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wybielałam w salonie i jestem bardzo zadowolona. zanim sie zdecydowalam troche rozeznanie zrobilam zeby trafic na dobrego denstyste a nie jakies wybielanie ktore zaraz mi zejdzie i nie bedzie efektow. jak cos to moge polecic kogos

----------


## Iwonka45

Na pewno najskuteczniejsza metodą jest po prostu wybielanie zębów . Zadne inne metody cuda na kiju itp . Zresztą jestem p wybielaniu zębów  a dokładniej metodą beyond w Stomatologii Cichoń w krakowie . Z efektów jestem badzo zadowolona  :Wink:  Bo tak to zawze miałam zażółcone lekko zęby z kaw , herbat itd ;/

----------


## MartynaKa

Kiedyś wybielanie było bardzo drogie. Teraz ta usługa jest dużo bezpieczniejsza i przede wszystkim dużo tańsza niż kiedyś. Dlatego osoby, które chcą mieć piękny uśmiech powinny zdecydować się na tę formę zabiegu.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olek

Zdecydowanie polecam wybielanie u dentysty. Ja wybielałem przed ślubem metodą laserową w Vita-dent w Gliwicach i trzyma się do dziś  a poza tym uważam, że nie ma lepszego dentysty w Gliwicach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piekny usmiech to podstawa! szczegolnie gdy chcemy zachecic pieknych mezczycnz  :Smile:  Polecam zajrzez do salonu esthedent w Warszawie.  :Smile:

----------


## Lucjana88

Najlepsza metoda na wybielanie zębów jest po prostu zabieg wybielania a nie zadne eksperymenty. Ja jestem po wybieleniu zębów metoda Beyond w Stomatologii Cichoń w Krakowie. Z efektów bardzo zadowolona jestem. pamiętajcie tylko jeszcze by te zęby mieć wszystki wyleczone. Zresztą dentysta i tak to zawsze sprawdza. Potem macie czyszczenie zębów i potem dopiero wybielanie.

----------


## kolia895

Ja płaciłam w stomatologii Cichoń za wybielanie zębów 1000 zł . Zabieg był przperowadzony profesjonalnie. Trzeba tylko pamiętać by mieć wyleczone wszystkie zęby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak chcecie ładne białe zęby to polecam produkty Iwhite - to moje odkrycie roku 2018 hahaha  :Big Grin:  bardzo ładne zeby mam i do tego bielutkie odkąd odkryłam tą markę i ją stosuję

----------


## reiooss

W Łukowie sprawdzone miejsce gdzie wybielicie zęby to Dental House, nowoczesna klinika dentystyczna. Ceny mają umiarkowane a jakość usług jest bardzo wysoka, do tego miła obsługa. Od dawna tam właśnie dbam o zęby i jestem zadowolona z usług.

----------


## Jutrzenka22

Najlepiej jest wybielić zęby w dobrym gabinecie stomatologicznym. Ja w ten sposób zrobiłam i uważam, ze to była bardzo dobra decyzja. A zęby wybielałam w gabinecie Stomatologia Cichoń w krakowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jasne, że tylko u specjalisty, nie ma co bawić się w wybielanie domowymi sposobami szkoda zębów. Ja wybielałam pół roku temu w gabinecie Margo we Wrocławiu  i bardzo dobrze, ze się na nich zdecydowałam bo zęby fajnie wybielone, efekt trzyma się do dziś.

----------


## Asia Kafka

Jesli chodzi o paski wybielające to wiem,z e takie rzecyz trzeba konsultować z lekarzem stomatologiem. W ogóle wybielanie powinno zostać skonsultowane. Na pewno wszystkie zeby muszę być wyleczone. A co do skuteczności, to w gabinecie do którego ja chodzę, czyli do Stomatologii Cichoń jest wybielanie lampą Beyond, ale jest jeszcze jedna metoda, ale jej nie pamietam. jest na stronie gabinetu

----------


## Palmolivka

Ja miałam akurat wybielane zęby gdzie indziej, a dokładnie było to w gabinecie Centrum Demed na Ursynowie. Najpierw dobrze te zęby wyleczyłam a następnie były czyszczone i dopiero potem wybielane  :Wink:

----------


## gabryella

Też byłam na wybielaniu. Widziałam efekty takiego zabiegu koleżanki i różnica była dosłownie ogromna. Stwierdziłam, że wypróbuję na sobie. Co do gabinetu to byłam w Dentalu na Lwowskiej w Lublinie. Byli bardzo konkurencyjni cenowo, a efekt świetny już po jednym zabiegu. Moim zdaniem świetna sprawa jeżeli chcemy znacznie poprawić swój uśmiech.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Rybniku jest przychodnia Art Dent i ze wszystkim do nich chodzę i jestem zadowolona. Ostatnio byłam tam właśnie wybielić zęby i efekt jest super, zęby białe jak u gwiazdy Hollywood  :Wink:  i wcale nie zapłaciłam za to dużo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Szczecinie sprawdza się u mnie Bochińska Stomatologia na Santockiej. Kilka dni temu własnie wyszłam od nich z pięknymi, białymi ząbkami  :Smile:  Regularnie raz na jakieś trzy lata wybielam zęby u nich i taki zabieg wystarcza na długo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi w 100% odpowiada Del Med z Jaworzna. Świetny gabinet, zawsze jestem tam zadowolona z leczenia. Ostatnio wybielałam zęby i efekt jest fajny, idealny taki jak chciałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja regularnie wybielam zęby bo z natury mam za bardzo żółte. Raz na dwa-trzy lata wybielam w gabinecie w Oleśnicy na św. Jadwigi w Stomatologii mikroskopowej. Lubię ten gabinet bo mają korzystne ceny i dobra opiekę dentystyczną.

----------


## walerian237

Najlepiej sprawdzi się wybielanie zębów u profesjonalisty - najlepiej skontaktuj się ze swoim stomatologiem w tej sprawie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się, że nie ma co się bawić w domowe sposoby tylko trzeba iść do fachowca. Ja ostatnio wybielałam w Unimedex  w Szczecinie i super jestem zadowolona. Profesjonalnie, miło, efekt jak należy - ząbki białe jak marzenie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Krakowie polecam iść do Studia Skrzat studioskrzat.pl bo będziecie tam mieć usługi na najwyższym poziomie. Mega profesjonalizm i przy tym wcale nie jakieś zabójcze ceny. Ostatnio tam właśnie wybielałam zęby i jestem zadowolona bo efekt super.

----------


## zeryska

moim zdaniem najlepszy sposób na białe zęby to ich wybielenie, ja robiłam wybielanie w Eurodental to dawna placówka Lux Medu, przede wszystkim uzyskałam super efekt a do tego cena też bardzo konkurencyjna.

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

Ja bardzo polecam wybielanie zębów metodą nakładkową, bo jest długotrwały efekt. Wybielałam zęby tą metodą 7 miesięcy temu i na razie jest idealnie, piękny biały uśmiech, rewelacja. Oczywiście wybielanie wykonywałam w klinice dentystycznej, ja akurat w Krakowie w klinice na placu Szczepańskim. Super!

----------


## rysiek301

tez uwazam ze wybielanie to dobre rozwiazanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wybielałam w JB Stomatologia w Szczecinie na Santockiej i jestem super zadowolona z efektu, bo zęby są białe, wyglądają pięknie a ja chętniej się uśmiecham  :Smile:  Do tego ceny nie są u nich wziete z kosmosu, także tym bardziej warto.

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

Ja polecam metodę nakładkową, wybielałam zęby ta metodą 7 miesięcy temu i do dzisiaj efekt jest świetny, mnie dentysta polecił dwie kliniki gdzie robią to profesjonalnie, wybrałam Scandinavian clinic i polecam to miejsce każdemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też polecam iść do profesjonalisty, czyli po prostu dentysty. Jak jesteś z okolic Lublina, to od siebie mogę polecić Dentala na Lwowskiej. Ja tam wybielam już od dłuższego czasu i tam bardzo dobrze wybielają - ja zawsze za pomocą lampy. Nie mam później nadwrażliwości, a efekt utrzymuje się długo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od dawna mam swoją ulubioną dentystkę - panią Mariolę Sikorską z Centrum Lekarsko-Stomatologicznego Medyk z Koła. Ponad pół roku temu miałam właśnie wybielanie i zęby do dziś wyglądają pięknie, sa białe jak perełki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja o wygląd swojego uśmiechu zadbałam w Krakowie, w centrum Cichoń. Kompleksowo się mną tam zajęli. Od wyleczenia zębów, po uzupełnienie braków i licówki. Teraz mam piękny uśmiech o jakim zawsze marzyłam  :Smile:

----------


## jamalka

moim zdaniem najlepsze rozwiązanie to wizyta u stomatloga i profesjonalne wybielanie zębów, ja wybielałam w eurodental i jestem zadowolona, mam piękny biały uśmiech.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio wybielałem zęby w krakowskim Matraszek Stomatologia matraszekstomatologia.pl na Telimeny i jestem zadowolony z efektów, zęby super wyglądają. Sama przychodnia tez bardzo w porządku - kompleksowe podejście, rozsądne ceny, obsługa profesjonalna i miła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez uważam, ze najlepiej u dentysty, ja wybielam już od lat i nic złego z moimi zębami się nie dzieje, za to wszyscy je komplementują, bo są naprawdę białe i naturalnie wyglądające. Wybielam lampą w Dentalu na Lwowskiej w Lublinie, tam mam zaufanie do dentysty i chodzę też tam na leczenie, polecam ich serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej udać się do stomatologa, który jest dobry i będzie potrafił powiedzieć, która metoda jest dobra, sama jestem po wybielaniu zebów u dentysty, teraz pielęgnuję dobrą pastą do zębów i irygatorem haxe  :Wink:

----------


## ukaszka

ja również uważam, że najlepszym sposobem na wybielanie zębów będzie profesjonalne wybielanie zębów u stomatologa. Ja jakiś czas temu wybielałam zęby u stomatologa w eurodental i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu, zęby są bielutki, teraz muszę tylko myć zęby specjalną pastą do zębów.

----------


## Orinka

nooo jeżeli chodzi o wybielanie zębów to ja jestem mega zadowolona jak doprowadzili mój uśmiech do piękności w Krakowie w Stomatologii Cichonia. i w końcu nie boję się uśmiechać, mam piękne zęby więc nie boję się uśmiechać

----------


## Gośkaa

Na początku można spróbować wypiaskować zęby, żeby usunąć osady z kawy, herbaty, ale jeśli zależy Ci na naprawdę białym uśmiechu to polecam wybielanie gabinetowe. Robiłam takie przed ślubem w Centrum Demed i jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Basia26R

Polecam świetnego dentystę z B2 Dental Clinic, który kompleksowo zadbał o wygląd moich zębów. Polecam każdemu wizytę w tym gabinecie!

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

> Witajcie,
> 
> Niedawno wymarzyłam sobie idealnie biały uśmiech. Realizując moje postanowienie codziennie stosuję specjalną pastę, piję 2 szklanki mleka dziennie oraz regularnie po posiłku staram się myć zęby. Efekt jakiś widoczny jest jednak wciąż nie to czego oczekuję. Macie jakieś inne pomysły?


Ja polecam Ci spróbować wybielić zęby metodą nakładkową. Ja wybielałam pół roku temu i do dzisiaj mam efekt rewelacyjny. Ta metodą jest super bo własnie daje długotrwały efekt i poprawia koloryt zębów nawet o kilka tonów. Naprawde polecam wszystkim, ja wybielałam w scandinavian clinic, mój mąż też, oboje polecamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ze swojej strony mogę doradzić opiekę stomatologiczną w Margo we Wrocławiu, to bardzo dobra placówka dentystyczna, ja w każdym razie jestem ich zadowoloną pacjentką, bo dobrze mnie tam leczą od kilku już lat.

----------


## Marcel88

Czy to naprawdę pomaga?

----------

